# GoldenEdge (Carbide Edging Blade)



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The GoldenEdge needs it's own thread. I was reading this thread where @Greendoc mentioned he was using this as his edger blade.

It is priced at $35 and has a standard 1" hole which easily fits most curved edger attachments.

Greendoc called it a beast. It is every bit of that if not more. Aggressive is an under statement. It does leave a much wider gap than a traditional blade. However, I think the cut will look much cleaner after a few times of using it.

I will probably never have to buy another edger blade again! :thumbup:

Anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

When companies show stupid shit like "Standard edging blade vs Our blade", it ruins any credibility they have from the get go. What kind of stupid *** picture is that? I could get a better edge dragging scissors down my sidewalk than what they show a normal blade edger does. Their edge looks no different than any other blade edger or skilled person with a whip. Maybe it does cut an amazing edge better than our normal rectangle edging cutters but they need some new marketting materials :lol:


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for posting @TulsaFan and @Greendoc as well. If nothing else in my short time here I've come to learn you need the right tool for the job and considering Zoysia is what we are going with, a good edger is important. My trimmer is the Stihl FS 90 straight shaft and going to look into this blades compatibility and the power scissors mentioned in the referenced thread :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm partially annoyed I just bought a 5 pack of replacement blades that arrived yesterday!

Thanks for posting. I watched a few reviews on YouTube. Looks like the thing rips


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Any thoughts on how it affects concrete vs a "standard blade"? I'd love not having to change my blade every 4 weeks but not if the blade has negative effects on the concrete edge. My fear is that the harder blade could chip more concrete.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

That does look like a beast. I might try one.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

mowww said:


> Any thoughts on how it affects concrete vs a "standard blade"? I'd love not having to change my blade every 4 weeks but not if the blade has negative effects on the concrete edge. My fear is that the harder blade could chip more concrete.


I've never used nor seen one until this thread and when @Greendoc made mention of it. Just looking at the blade tells me it's going to remove a lot of material and kick it rearward. My only thoughts would be to know your surroundings and be mindful of what's behind you as you work since it'll get pelted with dirt and rocks or the like.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

With this work on an EdgeHog?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mowww said:


> Any thoughts on how it affects concrete vs a "standard blade"? I'd love not having to change my blade every 4 weeks but not if the blade has negative effects on the concrete edge. My fear is that the harder blade could chip more concrete.


This would be my biggest concern. I'm okay with my edger blades being a consumable for that reason.

Anxious to see some TLF member pics/videos of it in action though!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

mowww said:


> Any thoughts on how it affects concrete vs a "standard blade"? I'd love not having to change my blade every 4 weeks but not if the blade has negative effects on the concrete edge. My fear is that the harder blade could chip more concrete.


The flat circle acts as a guide against the concrete side. The carbide blades only face the grass/dirt.

I only had it bounce one time and it did dent the curb. However, I was going too fast edging my neighbors horrible curb.


----------

